

Every Hour of TV You Watch May Shorten Your Life By 22 Minutes - mikado
http://mashable.com/2011/08/17/tv-lifespan-study/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29

======
ColinWright
It will be interesting to see if this item from mashable gets any more votes
or discussion than the identical story from the BBC that I submitted
yesterday:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2891739>

